

Dozens of Scientific Papers Withdrawn After Peer-Review Fraud Uncovered - elmar
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/dozens-scientific-papers-withdrawn-probably-more-come

======
mellavora
In theory, the journal editors would have made sure that the reviewers were
independent of the authors. This due diligence, however, takes work.

